# old school lanzar?



## wshymas (Jan 27, 2014)

Hello, I have a three options drive amps (the purple/blue/gray ones) 2 100s and 1 500. What is the max input voltage I can send to them from the head unit? I am looking at a JVC deck that puts out 5 volts. Will it hurt the amps?
Thanks


----------



## WestCo (Aug 19, 2012)

If you set your gains properly with a DMM, or DD1. You can use any source unit.

Just because the deck can have a preout voltage of 5 or 8 doesn't mean you have to crank the volume setting on the deck and actually send out 5V to the amps.


----------



## wshymas (Jan 27, 2014)

Thanks for the quick response and the help.


----------



## smgreen20 (Oct 13, 2006)

Worst case scenario the amp will "top out" before your volume will on the HU. These LANZAR amps will handle 8v of signal w/o any issues. 

Every test review I've seen on these amps, they have their best noise floor at quarter gain.


----------

